# Seeking Owner's Manual for Campmaster toy Hauler



## MistyValley (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,  we just traded our horse trailer for a Campmaster toy trailer.  Unfortunately, our friend doesn't have any of the manuals.  We are clueless on some things and was hoping we could find a manual for it.  I've been searching for a couple of hours online with no luck.   

Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## MistyValley (Nov 6, 2010)

Re: Seeking Owner's Manual for Campmaster toy Hauler

Former owner found the manuals and instructions!


----------



## C Nash (Nov 6, 2010)

Re: Seeking Owner's Manual for Campmaster toy Hauler

Thanks for coming back and letting us know Carolyn and welcome to the forum.


----------

